# closing time(recipes )



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Recipes for fructose intoleranceChocolate Cake1/2 cup cocoa2 cups flour2 cups brown rice syrup1 cup boiling water1 stick margarine2 eggs1 tsp soda1 tspn salt1/2 cup coffePreheat oven to 325 FGrease a 9" x 13" panCombine dry ingredientsAdd wet ingredientsSpread in cake pan and bake at 350 F about 40-50 mins or until cake tester comes out nearly clean


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Here are some more recipesLemon Crumb Cake1 1/4 cup flour2/3 cup brown rice syrup1/4 cup butter1/2 tsp baking powder1/4 tsp baking soda1/3 cup buttermilk2 tbsp fresh lemon juice1 large egg2 tsp lemon rind, grated3/4 tsp waterPreheat oven to 325 FGrease 8" round cake panCombine flour, sugar and salt in a bowlCut in butter. Reserve 1/2 cup for toppingCombine rest of ingredients except lemon rind and water. Beat at medium speed until blendedSpread evenly in cake panAdd lemon rind and water to reserved mixture. Stir with fork until crumbly. Sprinkle over batterBake at 350 about 40-50 mins or until golden and inserted toothpick is nearly cleanHomemade Fructose Free Graham Crackers (for cheese cake below or for just regular use)3 cups whole wheat flour1/2 tsp salt1/2 tsp baking powder1/4 tsp cinnamon3/4 tsp light corn syrup1/4 cup brown rice syrup5 tbsp butter or canola oil margarineSift dry ingredientsMelt butter and syrups together. Add to dry ingredientsMix together with fork;press into greased cookie sheet until quite flatCut into rectangles and prick with forkBake in 375 F oven for 10 mins. Cool on rack.I-Married-My-Wife-For-Her-Mother's-CheeseCake CheeseCake1 lb cottage cheese or ricota1 pint sour cream2 8 oz packages cream cheese4 beaten eggs1/3 cup corn starch2 tspn lemon juice1 tspn vanilla1/2 cup butter meltedgraham cracker crumbsGrease 9" springform pan. Dust bottom with graham cracker crumbsBlend remaining ingredients in food processor until smoothBake at 325 F for 1 hr and 10 minsTurn off heat and let stand in oven for 2 hrsRemove from oven and cool completely before refrigerating


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Gail's Ranger Cookies1/2 cup margarine or butter1 1/4 cups all - purpose flour1 cup dextrose1 egg1 teaspoon vanilla1/2 tspn baking powder1/4 teaspoon baking soda1 cup oatmeaL1. bEAT MARGARIN with electric mixer on medium to high speed for 30 secs2 Add half of the flour, the dextrose, egg, vanilla, baking powder and soda3.Beat until thoroughly combined4. Beat in remaining flour5. Stir in cereal. Drop by rounded teaspoons onto ungreased cookie sheet6 Bbake at 350F for about 8 mins or until done7 Cool on cookie sheet 1 min. Remove; cool on rack. Makes 54 bite size cookiesChocolate Syrup2 cups corn syrup1/2 cup brown rice syrup2/3 cup cocoa powder1/4 cup flour1/4 tsp salt2 cups water2 Tbs butter or canola oil margarine, melted1 tspn vanillaMix syrups, water and melted margarine. Stir in cocoa , flour and saltCook to boiling and then lower heat. cook for 8 mins stirring oftenremove from heat and cooluse on fructose free desserts


----------

